# What to use in Chittaway Bay area?



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I have always fished the open ocean and never been real keen on lake fishing, but now I live just meters from the lake at my back fence and figure I should probably start fishing it. I want to know what sort of gear I should be using and what sort of fish I should be expecting to catch (and what are worth eating too)?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My uneducated opinion, and I don't know where this lake is, is to not have any preconceptions about what might be in there or how to catch it. Start with something, see what you catch and then tailor your fishing techniques from there.

I've seen the biggest tailor and biggest mangrove jacks pulled out of suburbia over a back yard fence in the middle of a bustling city.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, no actually useful replies out of 142 views. This forum isn't what it used to be.

I asked cause I generally fish live bait or 5"+ soft plastics and figure d that might not be quite right for a lake environment. I guess I will go ask at the local tackle shop instead, or go ask on KFDU.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't feel too bad, your post made had me on google earth for a while checking out that area. I hadn't really noticed all those lakes along the south east coast of the country.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

The lake I am on actually joins to too others heading north. So there is ALOT of area to cover if I want to.

Just waiting on my tax refund, then will probably sell my much loved AI and get a TI so I can cover more ground.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You might need to buy some friends too by the look of the replies


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I just have never been interested in the lake/estuary scene. I know some people would be wondering why I am now all of a sudden interested in it when I have never cared in the slightest about it other than "a bit of fun when I cant go out in the ocean".

I managed to ask someone about it (dont think they get on AKFF that much these days). I will try for flathead on smaller soft plastics for starters I think.


----------

